# Chuck Approx 18 Month Old Bull x Lurcher from Lurcher Link



## CarrieH (Mar 25, 2011)

Chuck has come to Lurcher Link from a dog warden in the Lake District. He was found straying, so we have no history for him. He's about 18 months old and about 26 ins tts. He needed to put on some weight and had some pressure sores on his joints when he arrived at LL, but apart from that he wasn't in bad condition. 









He's quite a strong dog and pulls on the lead, so he's walked on a head collar. He also suffers from separation anxiety and actually managed to break out of his kennel in the barn last week, so now he's in the house, crated, where he seems happier. He's OK with other dogs who aren't in his face and walks nicely with the other LL dogs, but is NOT cat friendly. He knows he has to leave the cats alone and actively looks the other way when being walked past them.









Chuck's a nice steady dog and when he overcomes his anxieties, he'll make a great and loyal companion. Chuck is neutered and vaccinated. 









Chuch is currently with Lurcher Link in West Yorkshire. if you'd like to know more about him please phone Kaye on 01422 240168 (before 9pm please) or email: [email protected] 
Lurcher Link rehome across the UK and require that a homecheck is carried out.


----------



## CarrieH (Mar 25, 2011)

Just realised that the third picture link wasn't working, so have corrected that to show off the stunning Chuck


----------



## CarrieH (Mar 25, 2011)

Mr Handsome is still looking for a home.


----------

